
Visual Studio Code 1.18 - domoritz
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_18
======
antonmaju
Blue icon is back !!
[https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2017/10/24/theicon](https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2017/10/24/theicon)

~~~
guiambros
That's awesome! I really hated the previous change to orange. Too similar to
SublimeText, which sits right next to VS Code in my dock.

~~~
jjeaff
Dang, I liked the orange. Blue icon is way too close to the powershell icon.

~~~
AndrewDucker
As I use it as my main Powershell IDE, this makes me happy.

------
swalsh
The speed that large, but pretty great changes are coming to vs code is
amazing. Every month the product is getting measurably better... and it's
already pretty great. Hats off to these guys. I think in the future we're
going to consider them one of those legendary teams.

------
ploggingdev
I tried out the multi root workspaces and I think it could be improved in a
few ways:

* add a setting to always show folder name next to the tabs, not only when there's a name collision

* switching between folders is a pain when working with multiple large projects since it requires scrolling, maybe have an option to display folders as tabs in the side bar?

Other than that, it's another very impressive release from the VS Code team
and they continue to listen to users and iterate, so great job. I never
bothered to check, but I assumed VS Code would use an MS license for open
source projects but was glad to know they use the MIT license.

------
rexpan
My favorites:

\- `F7`: no more inaccuracy Ctrl+D symbol navigation

\- Auto Import

------
nailer
_Much_ faster scrolling on high res displays. If vscode was broken for you
before, try this release.

------
moondev
Awesome update as usual. I hope git submodule support can make it into the
next release!

------
diegofdominguez
Awesome release, very happy to see a lot of new features

------
jazoom
git colours are great. Thanks team!

